# Average price for a service



## Jmetz (29 Mar 2011)

Now i know there are various different types/extents of servicing, but im interested to get a general figure for a basic service, i.e checking tyre pressure, gearing, braking and giving everything a clean and lube?


Ive had a look at Evans and they are reckoning £50...

To be honest i need the V-brakes on my hybride repairing as i have botched them myself in a failed attampt at repair and am keen to determine how much this kind of repair should cost/if it is more economical to go for the full service....


----------



## fungus (29 Mar 2011)

Do you not have a proper lbs (local bike shop) as I'd imagine they would be cheaper than evans.


----------



## Jmetz (29 Mar 2011)

Yeah, ive fallen out with my LBS though (slight exaggeration). I called up to request a service and asked if i dropped it off on a particular day they could have it ready for me by the evening, as i dont have a great deal of spare time on my hands so wanted it fixed on a schedule, whilst still being flexible on what day it would be. 

I was however informed if i wanted a service i should drop it off one day and they would call me back whenever it was done, although it could take a couple of days..... i declined.


----------



## marinyork (29 Mar 2011)

£50 not worth it for brakes. Price of brake cable = £2 each. Price of v brake pad pair =£4. Price of super rip off high quality brake cable cutters = £30. Cheapo = a few quid. Draw your own conclusions. Even the biggest wheeler dealer con merchant LBS shouldn't be charging more than £20 for that lot, which is a more realistic price for a service.Grease up and all that nonsense they do charge a fortune for though.


----------



## rusty bearing (29 Mar 2011)

Yes I know its blatant advertising but try Laura at 

wheelygoodbicycles

She's very good and reasonably priced and just outside chorley.


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Mar 2011)

a mate of mine got his bike serviced for £25 at the LBS... I thought that's not a bad price and would save me doing it myself... something I seldom get round to. So I went to the same bike shop and asked how much a service would be and they asked if it was an MTB or a road bike, so I said MTB. Hard tail or full sus? I said hard tail and they said £75... plus parts!

I quizzed the price, saying a mate of mine had his road bike done here for £25 and they said a road bike and an MTB are completely different, hence the difference in price... I asked what is so different about a fully rigid MTB and a fully rigid road bike to justify charging £50 more... he attempted a complex answer and I told him to stop talking out of his arse. LBS really does stand for Lotsa Bull shoot sometimes.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Mar 2011)

Just collected mine from the LBS (Eddie McGrath in Urmston) after treating it to its 1st ever service after 4k miles or so






total cost: £70

Was it worth it? You bet!!

Is it as good as new? No - it's waay better than that! It was never this good.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (29 Mar 2011)

Sounds expensive to me, not that I am an expert. At first when I got into cycling adjusting gears was the only service task I struggled with. My LBS charged me £10 for a gear service which I thought was pretty reasonable. Having said that when I looked at the computer it took him 9 minutes of pedalling the bike, obviously with a bit more time adjusting but I guess it is pretty easy money. Having said that I thought it was pretty cheap from a very friendly shop. Being new to cycling I was expecting it to be like taking my car to a main dealer and getting dry ass raped with cost. But it was very cheap.


----------



## fossyant (29 Mar 2011)

Don't forget they have premises costs etc etc. Labour isn't cheap.......... 

Problem with good LBS is that they are inundated with bikes for service.

I suppose though, if booked in advance, it should be done on the day - those just dropped in can take time.


----------



## fungus (29 Mar 2011)

Sheffield cycles in Burton on Trent once charged me £7.50 for a service, I do most things myself at home other than when you need tools like headset presses & suchlike then I take it to the shop





.


----------



## Jmetz (29 Mar 2011)

yeah i'd have no issue with it not being same day if i turned up out of the blue, but too call and attempt booking and to be informed as stated i thought id rather not....

Ive been at the brakes since posting this, front one = fixed

back ones = not, they continue to rub on the rim no matter what i seem to do ahhhhhh


----------



## marinyork (29 Mar 2011)

Jmetz said:


> Ive been at the brakes since posting this, front one = fixed
> 
> back ones = not, they continue to rub on the rim no matter what i seem to do ahhhhhh



They are just a pain in arse to adjust. You slowly get used to adjusting them yourself after a lot of nightmares fiddling.


----------



## Jmetz (29 Mar 2011)

rusty bearing said:


> Yes I know its blatant advertising but try Laura at
> 
> wheelygoodbicycles
> 
> She's very good and reasonably priced and just outside chorley.




Ive checked this site out.... not far at all, might pay them a visit...

But first i intend to continue battling on with the aim of solving the issue myself...


----------



## fungus (29 Mar 2011)

This may or possibly may not be of help to you: http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/linear-pull-brake-service-v-brake-type


----------



## Jmetz (29 Mar 2011)

i have succeeded! hurray!


----------



## shirokazan (29 Mar 2011)

MossCommuter said:


> Just collected mine from the LBS (Eddie McGrath in Urmston) after treating it to its 1st ever service after 4k miles or so



Wow, 4000 miles and it didn't need a new chain. That's quite a thing.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Mar 2011)

shirokazan said:


> Wow, 4000 miles and it didn't need a new chain. That's quite a thing.



I managed that myself, and a new cassette, a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## totallyfixed (29 Mar 2011)

Maybe I'm wrong but wouldn't it be cheaper to do a bike maintenance course?


----------



## Jmetz (29 Mar 2011)

Thats something im looking into myself, i noticed a while back on Evans site again, £10 deposit for the course, get it back provided you attend, just a one night thing i think.... i havent seen any others elsewhere....


----------



## JonnyBlade (29 Mar 2011)

Just had a gear service and replacement of both front and back wheel bearings at my LBS .............£20 all in.
I thought this was reasonable


----------



## Jmetz (29 Mar 2011)

i'd say that sounds extremely reasonable


----------



## Jmetz (29 Mar 2011)

In slight relation, I currently have these handlebar grips *http://bontrager.com/model/04164

*i however am in dire need of bar ends, dire need! Am i correct in thinking to achieve this i will need new grips too, due to the style?*
*


----------



## chugsy (30 Mar 2011)

Don't see why unless the ends are closed off? A scalpel should sort that out in a jiff.


----------



## snapper_37 (30 Mar 2011)

£30 for full service and new bearings in both wheels for my winter commuter at the LBS. Took my new baby in 2 weeks later and the lads fitted some gatorskins in a jiffy (saving my knuckles) and didn't charge. I still left them a tip though 

I had a service by Leisure Lakes in Wolverhampton once. Rubbish and expensive.


----------

